# Locke stove, parts



## warmmorning (Oct 4, 2014)

I own a Locke stove 701A model 32846.  Looking for parts firebrick and the metal casting along the sides that hold the brick. A great stove used for several years, but has seen it's better days. Hate to throw out . Thanks for your help.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 4, 2014)

Well, if ya just have to keep on using it:

http://a1stoves.com/warm-morning-stoves-c-28_209.html


----------



## warmmorning (Oct 4, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Well, if ya just have to keep on using it:
> 
> http://a1stoves.com/warm-morning-stoves-c-28_209.html


I actually have a hot blast now, warm morning is in the garage,  trying to help my neighbor out, until he can purchase a new stove.  I must say though, I heated a 1800 ranch style home with a full basement.  Had doors and windows open most of the time.  Thanks for the info.


----------

